# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Peg Perego autosjedalica 0-13 kg

## Paki

Namjeravam kupiti Peg Perego kolica za malu bebicu, pa bi mi zgodno bilo kupiti i Peg Perego autosjedalicu da ju mogu pričvrstiti na kolica prema potrebi. Malo sam pregledavala testove autosjedalica i tražila po Rodinom forumu, ali nisam uspjela pronaći više informacija o ovoj autosjedalici. Prema informacijama na netu, autosjedalica zadovoljava standard ECE R4403. 
Zanimaju me iskustva roditelja koja ju već koriste ili kakav komentar iskusnih Roda kako ova autosjedalica prolazi testiranja. 
Puno hvala na odgovorima!!  :/

----------


## Romy

Podižem topic!
Paki, gdje namjeravaš kupiti kolica, u kojem dućanu? 3 u 1 ili posebno autosjedalicu i 2 u 1?Cijena?
Thanks, lijepi pozdrav.

----------


## Paki

RVukusic,
Jos se dvoumim izmedju kolica Peg Perego Plico Modular (sve u 1) i Pramette (moram sama sa sobom donijeti odluku da li mi treba košara).
U Zagrebu je sve užasno skupo, pa planiram ovaj vikend otići u Brežice izviditi cijene pa ti javim. 
Jesi ti se ti odlučila za model?

----------


## tanja_b

Mi smo koristili Peg Perego autosjedalicu (primo viaggio), i to baš iz razloga da je možemo pričvrstiti na kolica.
Na kraju je nikad, nijednom, nismo pričvrstili na kolica. Da sad kupujem kolica i autosjedalicu, ovo mi sigurno ne bi bio uvjet. Ali autosjedalicom smo bili uglavnom zadovoljni, naročito nakon što smo je dobro montirali na Rodinoj provjeri autosjedalica   :Wink:   Koristili smo je i doma kao ljuljačku u trenucima nezaustavljivog plača.

----------


## Romy

Nisam još...zato te i pitam! Kad sam živjela u Londonu i u Francuskoj, svi su ta kolica jako hvalili, probala sam voziti i stvarno su super. Jesu skupa, ali odlična. U kojem dućanu ih ima?
Sad baš gledam katalog TL-a i zaintrigirala su mu i GRACOVA Quattro Tour Deluxe Allure ( košara - sa svim mogućim i sjedalo koje se namješta u 4 različita položaja, imaju sveukupno 12,8 kg, na ručki - mjerač temperature), cijena 2.299,99. Autosjedalice nema.
Rekla mi je frendica da je ona kupila neka kolica od 5.000,00 kn. Ne znam što nude za tu lovu! U principu nisam ni znala a mogu biti tako skupa.

----------


## Inesica

kod peg perego autosjedalica 0-13kg, je dobro što se mogu namontirati na bazu za te autosjedalice. neznam da li svi modeli, treba pitati.
naime caka je u tome da ako se planira često vaditi djete iz auta, pa montirati na kolica, pa opet u auto, pa doma u sjedalici, pa auto, pa kolica... itd, montaža sjedalice u auto je jednostavnija jer se DOBRO pričvrsti baza za sic sa pojasom, a sjedalica se samo klikne.
mi nismo imali takvu sa bazom, niti se je mogla pričvršćivati za kolica, sa time da mislim da mi ne bi ni trebala jer se Petra nije voljela voziti u kolicima, a kasnije je mogla i normalno sjediti, pa smo autosjedalicu rijetko vadili iz auta, a Petru vezali u nju dok je bila smontirana (nakon par puta namještanja smo se ispraksirali)
u svakom slučaju korisna mogućnost ako se planira djete voziti u sjedalici smontiranoj na kolica.
što se tiće košare. mi je imamo ali smo je koristili par puta, odnosno, od mene 0 bodova, skroz nekorisna

----------


## tanja_b

E, da, ta baza nam je bila super, nju smo fiksirali u autu, a sjedalicu smo vadili i stavljali samo jednim "klik".
Bilo ga je tako lakše i transportirati, npr. od auta do stana.

----------


## Mala01

> RVukusic,
> Jos se dvoumim izmedju kolica Peg Perego Plico Modular (sve u 1) i Pramette (moram sama sa sobom donijeti odluku da li mi treba košara).
> U Zagrebu je sve užasno skupo, pa planiram ovaj vikend otići u Brežice izviditi cijene pa ti javim. 
> Jesi ti se ti odlučila za model?


Mi smo kupili prije nekih mjesec dana Pramette u Brežicama i to novu boju (iz 2006 kataloga koji kod nas još nije ni izašao tada) i prošli smo čak 700 kn jeftinije!  8)  i još kad se vrati DDV čak i 1000 kn jeftinije! Tak da se definitivno isplati otići do SLO (mi bili u Intermarket centru-Baby center u Brežicama). Jedino da vam ne naplate carinu  :/  nama nisu jer sam ja to nekak izvela dogovorivši se sa frendicom koja ima malu bebu da ide sa mnom, pa nas nisu ni gledali. A po sjedalicu smo otišli MM i ja solo, par dana kasnije jer nisu imali pa smo morali naručiti-isto nas nisu carinili, ali moram reći kako je sjedalica po cijeni tu negdje kao i kod nas (mislim da je kod nas 1150kn, a tamo cca 900-opet jeftinije, ali ne tako drastično kao kolica).
Inače, što se tiče košare i da li je potrebna... ja sam se isto dvoumila jer će se bebica roditi po zimi, pa da mogu s njom van, ali Pramette se može spustiti skroz u ravan položaj i totalno se dijete zaštiti sa svih strana (onaj krović-kupola, pa zimska navlaka... naravno sve se to dobije sa kolicima i ne mora se DODATNO kupovati kao što sam čitala da je slučaj kod nekih drugih proizvođača) tako da je beba kao u malom bunkeru   :Wink:   isprobali MM i ja kad smo došli doma s kolicima!
Ja glasam za Pramette! Nećete fulati.

----------


## jadro

mi smo kupili Pegperego Pramette kolica, autosjedalicu i torbu u Trstu i prosli - sa vracenom Ivom -1500 kn jeftinije nego kod nas. Uz kolica se dobije navlaka za kisu, za zimu, mrezica za ispod, drzac za casu-bocu.
I carina se NE PLACA na kolica-provjereno od prijatelja carinika, i mi smo uredno na carini pokazali sve, robu i racun.
za sada smo zadovoljni s kolicima, iako priznajem da ih vise koristimo u kuci nego van, a o autosjedalici je vec  gore sve receno

----------


## la11

> Nisam još...zato te i pitam! Kad sam živjela u Londonu i u Francuskoj, svi su ta kolica jako hvalili, probala sam voziti i stvarno su super. Jesu skupa, ali odlična. U kojem dućanu ih ima?
> Sad baš gledam katalog TL-a i zaintrigirala su mu i GRACOVA Quattro Tour Deluxe Allure ( košara - sa svim mogućim i sjedalo koje se namješta u 4 različita položaja, imaju sveukupno 12,8 kg, na ručki - mjerač temperature), cijena 2.299,99. Autosjedalice nema.
> Rekla mi je frendica da je ona kupila neka kolica od 5.000,00 kn. Ne znam što nude za tu lovu! U principu nisam ni znala a mogu biti tako skupa.


mi imamo takva,a autosjedalicu imaš za kupiti posebno i namontiraš ju na kolica,a imaju i bazu(naravno isto posebno) za u auto,mi imamo sve to  i zadovoljni smo.   :Smile:

----------


## Paki

Evo, baš sam došla iz Tintilinića u ZG, Peg Perego kolica modular iliti 3u1 4800 kn!!!!   :shock:   Katastrofa!!!!!!!!
Mislim da ću morat smanjiti svoje apetite!!!!!    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ancica

Ajme  :shock: Ja sam svoja Graco 3u1 svojedobno platila oko 200 eura.

Ja bih ti preporucila da si odgodis kupnju kolica a kad se odlucis ih kupiti, ako se odlucis, da si kupis obicna najobicnija koja ce te, odnosno bebu, furati od A do B (pa opet do A ako ste u najobicnijoj setnji).  A razliku uplati na bebinu stednju u banci.

----------


## Nika

meni su te cijene katastrofalne, i uvijek napominjem da je bolje kupiti neka jeftinija kolica pa skuplju autosjedalicu...

no u ovoj kombinaciji da je i najskuplja autosjedalica + kolica opet ne može biti tolika cijena... prestrašno :shock: 

i još...

nije mi jasno zašto bi kolica trebala biti skupa pa dobra?! :? 

razmislite prije koliko će vam trebati kolica...

za te novce se kupe sve tri autosjedalice pa još ostane za kolica

 :D

----------


## Nika

ancica, pisale smo u isto vrijeme.

definitivno treba gledati na kolica kao nešto što ti pomaže od A do B, s time ako ćete koristiti maramu, ili sling definitivno će kolica biti manje u upotrebi.

 dobra ideja za štednju  :Smile:

----------


## la11

> Ajme  :shock: Ja sam svoja Graco 3u1 svojedobno platila oko 200 eura..


ima i sada Graco koja su jeftinija

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja kad čujem Peg Perego, samo zakolutam očima. Kolica kao takva ne mislim kupovati do kad (ako uopće) se ne pokaže potreba za njima, a rukama i nogama potpisujem Ančicu da je, umjesto kupovanja pomodnih brandova za klince, daleko mudrije staviti djetetu novac na štednju. S 18 godina se neće ni sjećati je li se vozio u PP ili nekim no name kolicima, ali će mu jaaaako dobro doći novac koji će ga čekati na knjižici.  :Razz:  

Za autosjedalicu pak, namjeravam dati koliko god treba novaca, jer se tu radi o pitanju sigurnosti. Rekli su mi jučer u TL da početkom godine dolazi Maxi Cosi 0-13 s postoljem i isofix kombinacijom za oko 1500 kuna, pa čekam da je kupim.

----------


## ms. ivy

aha, ali kad kupuješ naravno da ti je u glavi "samo najbolje za moje dijete" pa kupiš skuuupa kolica u kojima se malo zlato vozi možda 10% vremena. :smajlić lupa glavom u zid:

tješim se da će ih nasljeđivati bratići i sestrične.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Hahaha, ms.ivy, zakon  :Laughing:  

Ma i ja hoću samo najbolje za svoje dijete, ali one stvari koje smatram bitnima.

Btw jučer smo RVukusic i ja u TL-u održale bukvicu teti koja je predložila montiranje jedne autosjedalice na SUVOZAČKO mjesto :shock:

----------


## ms. ivy

zaboravila sam napomenuti da smo poslije kupili i lagana kolica za ljeto jer mi je postalo teško gurati ova teška i nositi andrejčeka   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

zaboravila sam napomenuti da smo poslije kupili i lagana kolica za ljeto jer mi je postalo teško gurati ova teška i nositi andrejčeka   :Laughing:

----------


## Paki

Ma totalno se slažem s vama! Stvarno ne znam šta na kolicima može biti toliko kvalitetno da koštaju 4800kn. To je bezobrazluk!!!    :Mad:  
Mame koje već koristite Gracova kolica, jeste zadovoljne? Nisu možda malo preteška (npr.vidim da su QUATTRO TOUR DELUX 12,8kg)? Da li se lakosklapaju?
Kakve su im autosjedalice?

----------


## la11

sklapaju se lako,malo teška jesu ali ih nosimo jedino iz auta,u auto.,a sa auto sjedalicom smo isto zadovoljni ali je isto teška kada je beba u njoj,neznam kakve su druge.
imala sam negdje link od graca ako nađem stavit ću tamo,tamo je bilo sve prikazano kako se rukuje s čim!

----------


## Romy

Paki, jučer sam s Lunom Rocco bila u TL-u u Hebrangovoj i oduševila su me ta GRACOVA QUATTRO TOUR DELUXE kolica - boja im nije baš nešto (trula višnja i neka plava - nema više izbora), ali su stvarno super. Dođu 2.300,00 kn. Budući da su moji roditelji rekli da će prvom unučiću (nemam ni brata ni sestre, pa sam im ja jedina nada) kupiti kolica po mom izboru, ja sam odmah ispalila Peg Perego od 5.000,00 kn i oni rekli, "Ok." E sad, malo mi je glupo dati za kolica toliko, pa sam im rekla da želim ova GRACOVA, puno jeftinija i da mi u tu cijenu od 5.000,00 kn koliko su bili spremni dati za Peg Perego, "ubace" i Maxi Cosi autosjedalicu (cca. 1.200,00 kn) i kinderbet (s madracom 1.900,00kn) i svi sretni i zadovoljni. Meni se to čini kao dobra računica, jer sam svisnula kad sam vidjela da će za kolica stvarno morati izbljuvati 5.000,00 kn.  :Wink:

----------


## Paki

RVukusic, hvala ti na savjetu, mislim da ću i ja skočit do TL-a pogledat ova Gracova. Također planiram skočiti do Brežica vidjeti koliko su tamo Peg Perego Pramette. Ako su također oko 2200 možda bih rađe njih uzela jer su nešto lakša. A nadam se da bi se u Brežicama dalo uštediti i na autosjedalicama...  :Razz:

----------


## Mala01

U Brežicama su Pramette cca 2400 kn (73.900 SIT) s tim da se na to dobije i povrat poreza (oko 16% ), a to je cca 350 kn što znači da dođu i manje od 2200 kn...  Barem je tako bilo kad smo ih mi kupovali prije nekih mjesec dana, i to smo kupili, kao što sam već gore napisala, boju iz novog kataloga za 2006. koe kod nas još nije ni bilo...
Sjedalica je 31.644 SIT (imam sve zapisano jer sam i ja išla prvo gledati pa sam zapisala   :Grin:  i sad prepisujem iz tekice) 
E da, i bolje je, naravno, promijeniti lovu kod nas, iako se u tom dućanu može plaćati i u kunama (što je super, ja sam tak napravila, ali poslije skužila da sam još i na tečaju mogla uštediti nekih 120 kn-naime toliko je nepovoljniji tečaj kod njih u odnosu na HR, ali ipak je dobra pogodnost da se ne moraš gnjaviti sa mijenjanjem love nego možeš platiti i u kunama).

----------


## Romy

Mala 01, u Brežicama imaju i Gracova kolica, sve vrste sjedalica ili samo Peg Perego?

----------


## Paki

Mala01, hvala ti na ovako iscrpnim informacijama.
Mene isto zanima što u tom dučanu još drže od marki kolica i autosjedalica.
E, da, i gdje se to nalazi točno u Brežicama? Imam adresu pa sam mislila nekoga pitati kad dođem blizu centra.
Puno ti hvala!!  :D

----------


## Mala01

To ti je šoping centar Intermarket, dva su hangara, ali jedan parking (nije to jako veliko). Nije teško naći, samo voziš kao da ideš u centar, ali onda na tom semaforu gdje bi trebala skrenuti LIJEVO za centar, ti produžiš RAVNO po toj istoj cesti. I samo voziš ravno (nigdje ne skrećeš), dođeš čak i do jednog malog kružnog toka gdje isto samo zaobiđeš i nastaviš ravno u istom smjeru, i onda ćeš već vidjeti i putokaz Intermarket, to ti se nalazi s desne strane ceste (s lijeve ćeš vidjeti TUŠ pa ti to može isto biti orijentir, ali nemreš fulati).
Što se tiče marki kolica, imali su i ova Loola-gore spominjana u postu, znači Peg Perego, mislim da je bila i Inglesina... ne mogu ti sad sa sigurnošću reći koja su još sve bila jer sam ja odmah znala koja želim pa sam išla samo provjeriti jesu li povoljnija, tako da nisam baš druga ni gledala... ali izbor je popriličan. Ukoliko slučajno nemaju recimo pripadajuću sjedalici ili sl. (kao što je bio slučaj kod nas) onda ti naruče i jave. Inače, prodavačice (dvije su) su VRLO ljubazne i stvarno susretljive tako da ti sve mogu objasniti kaj te zanima... 
Eto, nadam se da sam pomogla.   :Smile:

----------


## Paki

Mala 01, hvala ti na opisu, ma sada nema šanse da se izgubim!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Nika

malo off topic  :Razz:  

paki imamo isti dan termin,  trenutno nas je četiri na forumu koje imamo 24.03.  :Wink:

----------


## Paki

Nikica, zapazila sam da nas ima više, možemo počet uvježbavat višeglasno pjevanje da se ne deremo bezveze kad nas ulove trudovi   :Wink:

----------


## Nika

:Laughing:

----------


## Klara13

Mi smo kupili autosjedalicu Peg perego "Primo viaggio" sa postoljem.
Postolje smo namontirali u auto i odnjeli sjedalicu u stan da stavimo Klaru u nju. (zimsko obuceno - skafander ili gnijezdo), nikako da stane u nju??!!
Panika!! :? 

Onda smo je skinuli i normalno obucenu stavili unutra te je bilo ok!
Sad se pitam;
- je ta sjedalica po dimezijama manja od drugih 0+?
- je to OK da je mala?
- vani je zima a auto isto uvijek nije zagrijan, sto sad?

Sad Klara ima 2 mjeseca i nije mi jasno kako ce u njoj sedjeti za 3 i vise mjeseci??
Je tako kod svih autosjedalica, te sigurnost trazi manje dimezije?
Nadam se da necemo kupovati za prvih 9 mjeseci jos jednu sjedalicu??!  :? 

Jos LINK na peg perego da vidite o kojoj se sjedalici radi;
http://www.pegperego.com/

Puno hvala

----------


## Veronik

Babycentar u Brežicama je sad nedavno otvoren veći na novoj lokaciji: Prečna pot 1 pokraj trgovine TUŠ (vidi se velika reklama, nije teško naci) a na staroj lokaciji su otvoreni do 31.prosinca 2005 i imaju određene artikle po diskontnim cijenema, detaljnije neznam nisam još bila..

----------


## leonisa

cure ja vam se divim kak se vi snalazite u tim modelima..ja sam totalno izgubljena, tek sam savladala sta je kosara (i da je ne zelim), suncobran (i da zelim onaj kaj se spusta u lezeci polozaj u kom beba moze od pocetka) i nosiljka koja moze (??), a ne mora (??) biti autosjedalica. ako sam dobro shvatila to je onda 2 u 1..s tim da bi ja ona koja imaju i autosjedalicu. 
ili mi je bolja varijanta kupiti samo kolica i autosjedalicu koja se moze namontirati na kolica...MM mi tu definitivno ne pomaze i mislim da cu morat sa starom po ducanima jer kad odem sama izadjem van zbunjenija nego sto sam bila kad sam usla... :?

----------


## vesna3

mi upravo iz tog razloga nismo kupili peg perego sjedalicu iako imamo nihova kolica i prezadovoljni smo.

dosta ljudi mi je reklo da je manja nego ostale i da se zna dogoditi da je djetetu tijesno unutra i stvarno je istina. 
zato smi mi uzeli maxi-cosi cabrio i bumbar je još bez problema u njoj a ima već 11,5kg

iako dijete ne bi trebalo ni ići u skafanderu unutra nego ga svaki put skidati(mislim da sam dobro skužila tete savjetnice), mi čak skinemo i zimsku jaknu kad je sjedamo unutra.

----------


## Mala01

> Babycentar u Brežicama je sad nedavno otvoren veći na novoj lokaciji: Prečna pot 1 pokraj trgovine TUŠ (vidi se velika reklama, nije teško naci) a na staroj lokaciji su otvoreni do 31.prosinca 2005 i imaju određene artikle po diskontnim cijenema, detaljnije neznam nisam još bila..


Hm, mi smo bas sutra mislili otici, ali nisam znala za taj novi Baby centar? No, bas super ak imaju diskontne cijene u ovom "starom"... nadam se mislis na onaj koji je u jednom od onih hangara NASUPROT Tuša? Jer mi smo tamo kupili nasa kolica, pa je to valjda taj "stari".

Inace, Klara, beba bi ti ionako u autosjedalici trebala biti sto manje obucena... tj. da joj pojasevi budu sto blize tijelu jer je tako sigurnije. Naravno, to je sad po zimi teze izvesti, ali bolja je varijanta da se pokrije sa dekicom preko pojaseva nego da se zabunda u skafander i tako stavi u sjedalicu. Tak sam barem ja citala i naucila s Foruma...

----------


## casper

Ma Mala01 super si naučila!!!  :Kiss:  

Stvarno mi je veliki osmjeh na licu kad vidim da cure pamte savjete i kao takve ih prenose dalje.


Klara13, ne bih znala dali je PP manja od ostalih ili ne. Možda se tebi samo vizuelno čini da joj je već pomalo mala.
U PP imaš sigurno onaj umetak za glavu. Možda ti se zbog njega čini da ima malo mjesta. Ako Klara može sama držati glavicu i obavezno ako se utori ne poklapaju(od tog nastavka za glavu i rupica na sjedalici) onda skini umetak za glavu.

S obzirom da je sjedalica tipa postolje uvike u autu a sjedalica doma ti Klaru obuci onako normalno, veži je i onda pokri s dekicom ili joj obuci jaknicu naopačke.Tako da je cif na leđima.

Možda to nećeš sada moći koristiti, ako imaš skafander, ali ideja će ti dobro doći kad Klara naraste.

----------


## india

I mi kupili Peg Perego Prima Viaggio autosjedalicu radi toga sto nam se cinilo zgodna opcija da ju mozes montirati na kolica (makar cisto sumnjam da cu ovo ikad koristiti, al kad smo vec toliko dali za PPPramette kolica ovaj feature je plus...) a i baza za auto i taj "klik" sistem mi se cini veliki plus. Model autosjedalice je bilo jedino sto nisam detaljno istrazila na internetu prije kupnje. 

I sad gledam internet iskustva i recenzije pa me hvata panika: dijete se znoji  :shock:  u toj autosjedalici, sjedalica je preuska pa ju dijete brzo preraste  :shock:  :shock: . MM je uvjeren da bu sve ok ali moj crv sumnje radi... Ak odlucim se na zamjenu, Tintilinic ima alternative Inglesina i Chicco (ne znam modele) - ima li tko iskustva ?

----------


## Darijae

Evo i mi koristimo PP već četiri mjeseca i istina je da je malo uska ali ja ne primječujem da Luki to nešto smeta

----------


## v&v

Evo podižem ovu temu pošto namjeravam kupiti Peg Perego kolica, ujedno i autosjedalicu 0-13kg. Zanima me slijedeće. Vidjela sam da se AS mogu kupiti sa i bez baza, tj. da se u svakom slučaju mogu montirati u auto. *Da li je nužno uz AS kupiti i bazu ili ne?*

----------


## daddycool

> *Da li je nužno uz AS kupiti i bazu ili ne?*


nisam siguran da li kužim pitanje. pitaš da li uvjetuju u dućanu ili da li je baza nužna za montažu u auto? ako je ovo drugo, onda je odgovor ne, kod novih PP primo viaggio sjedalica, baza nije nužna za montažu u auto. no svakako prije kupnje valja provjeriti da li je to takav model sjedalice koji se može montirati i bez baze i svakako provjeriti kako paše u vozilo. baza kod nekih PP sjedalica omogućuje ispravan kut u vozilu i u nekim vozilima bez nje nije moguće postići dobar kut za novorođenče (45 stupnjeva)

----------


## v&v

Daddycool, hvala na odgovoru. Upravo me je to zanimalo. Kako nam je prodavačica u jednom dućanu objasnila, PP AS moguće je montirati u auto sa i bez baze. Baze se kupuju odvojeno, a ima ih u dvije varijante, "obična" i isofix.
Kako su mi ove stvari još jako nove imam tisuću pitanja i dilema pa je tako ova bila jedna od njih.
Sada moram utvrditi pitanje tog kuta postavljanja AS 8)

----------


## ivana zg

meni je sjedalica super uzeli smo s bazom, jer smo sjedalicu stalno montirali u kolica, sada je jedno vrijeme nismo koristili jer se bebica više ne vozi u jajetu mi imamo problem koju 9-18kg kupiti

imam kolica peg perego ubite me ne znam koja permete ili veneziu, uglavnom ona kojima se ručka može prebaciti pa dijete možete voziti okrenuto prema sebi i od sebe to mi je bilo jako važno kod kupnje kolica, imaju dva velika i dva mala kotača-platili ih oko  4000,00 kn, s sjedalicom i bazom i vrijede nam svake kune, sklapaju se u jednom potezu, imaju onu navlaku za noge protiv kiše ( ja sam protiv onih plastika kaj ih navuku preko cijelih kolica pa djete nema zraka ispod toga) ima krović koji služi i za kišu i sunce, može se skinuti, košaru, ima tri položaja, dok je beba mala ako leži treba ipak staviti ispod nje nešto mekano (mali tanki jorgančić ljetni) a prošla su brda i doline.........bilo je i lijepših, i s tri kotača..ali eto nama je bilo bitno ta baza, i ručka koja se prebacuje, i uložak u sjedalici čvrsti za glavu..........

mislim da nove peg-perego sjedalice mogu u kolica maxi-cosi i obrnuto-čini mi se da sam  to vidjela na njihovoj stranici
 :/ 
sve je ko novo pa može poslužiti i za drugu bebu, narađasta su s točkama

----------


## ivana zg

nismo uzeli 3u1 jer se beba rodila u 4 mjesecu i bilo je vruće pa nam košara nije trebala, inače košara košta oko 1000,00, i rijetko komu koristi, osim zimi i ako nemate krevetić.

----------


## ivana zg

O.T. imam peg-perego uno kolica i sjedalicu primo viaggo sip s bazom- ali nisam znala da se samo baza može vezati a ne i sjedalica????

----------


## daddycool

> O.T. imam peg-perego uno kolica i sjedalicu primo viaggo sip s bazom- ali nisam znala da se samo baza može vezati a ne i sjedalica????


koliko ja znam ne može se samo baza, nego kod nekih modela se može vezati samo sjedalica

----------


## ivana zg

ma znam ja vežem s bez i s bazom, ali ne sjećam se da kada smo 
vezali s bazom da se samo baza vezala, a sjedalica samo kliknula u nju....ili možda ipak je...sorry zaboravila sam  :Embarassed:

----------


## ini

Drage mame,
vidim da neke imate iskustva s PP kolicima. Meni se jako sviđa model UNO i odlučila sam se za njega. Sada se premišljam oko sjedalice za auto koja ide uz taj model. Čini mi se jako skupa, s postoljem koje se posebno plaća, skoro kao kolica. Zanima me ima li neka od vas mozda iskustva s tim tipom PP sjedalica za auto? Isplati li se dati toliki novac, oko 1600kn?

----------


## jana

Ja imam pp primo viaggo sip s bazom i sjedalica mi je sasvim ok. 
Viki sad ima 9 mjeseci i 9 kg. Samostalno ustaje na noge, ali ju još ne planiram preseliti u veću as. Ima dovoljno mjesta i u ovoj.

Znoji se samo kad je jako vruće, ali vjerujem da bi se znojila u svakoj as na tim temperaturama.

----------


## suncanica

molim pomoc, mi smo se konacno odlucili za kolica PP Pliko P3 Tri fix (3u1) i u kompletu je uz kosaru i AS Primo Viaggio Tri-fix.
citala sam razlicite komentare o njoj (da je premala, da se bebe znoje), od onih da se to odnosilo na straije modele. pa sad molim ako koja mama ima iskustva ili zna nesto vise o njoj da napise.
hvala!

----------


## Zvjerolina

ja ti imam primo viaggio, iz 2007. znači dosta starija od tvoje, ali ne vjerujem da im se oblik puno promijenio. stvarno je mala. inače je odlična, mi smo skroz zadovoljni a i bebi se jako sviđa, voli biti u njoj i uglavnom zaspe dok se vozi (inače nije neka spavalica). znoji se, ali ne vjerujem da ima neka autosjedalica u kojoj se ne bi znojila ak je vani vruće. doduše nisam isprobala druge pa ne mogu znati za sigurno ali meni se nije činilo da se beba nešto ekstremno znoji.

ali mala je. moja beba ju je upravo sad prerasla, s osam mjeseci. OK, ona je jako krupna beba i već je dugačka oko 75 ili 76 cm. nije još dostigla kilažu (sjedalica ti je do 13 kila) ali visinom je prerasla i upravo sad muku mučim jer joj pod hitno moram nabaviti novu.

tak da ono... za bebe koje su manje (tj. kraće  :Laughing:  ) je sasvim OK, čak odlična, za velike bebe preporučam nešto drugo (maxi cosi, graco itd.)

----------


## Zvjerolina

sorry, sjedalica je iz 2006. češka greška   :Grin:

----------


## tandina

pppp3  su nam dosad odlična kolica, od košare koju bih danas trebala izbaciti iz uporabe do autosjedalice. složili smo bili i sportska- čitaj obična kolica, al sam vratila košaru jer R još stane u nju, lijepo mu je spavat, a i toplo je. i još- košara nam je i preko ljeta bila odlična, R se u njoj manje znojio nego na rukama. kad je htio bit u njoj.
za kola smo nabavili isofix bazu, dobra je, jedino u uputstvima piše da mora bit potpuno vodoravna, te da se u tu svrhu mogu podstavit ručnici, što u našem hy.getzu, čija su sjedala ne-vodoravna moramo činiti.
 al inače klik-klik sistem je super.  :D 

 preporuka:provjerite je li stvarno kliknulo dobro, odn. kad naštimate košaru probajte je podići sa kolicima. reći ću samo:na greškama se uči:shock: 

 pitanje:tko ima ova kolica je li mi može reći kad se futar od navette izvadi van nacrtano je u uputstvima da se može staviti kao zamjenska navlaka kad kolica pretvoriš u obična.. e, sad kad sam to probala, čini mi se da više na takvim kolicima nadstrešnice-kupole ne može bit jer su drukeri isti za futar ko i za kupolu. je li sam prostorno zakinuta :? , ili je to moguće složit tak da dijete ima i krov nad glavom :Grin:  

hvala!

----------


## tandina

jao jao jao sorry ja postala na krivu temu, mislila sam da je o kolicima pp pliko p3, a ne samo as. ah, brzo čitam teme, kasno je, a ja umorna, jel može netko prebaciti moj upit na neko pametnije mjesto.

hvala, i ako ne  :Love:

----------


## leonisa

jedan info- jel se ova AS moze pravilno montirati i bez postolja?

navodno (prema uputama) moze, al ja sam ju imala i nezamislivo mi je kako. :?

----------


## Nika

leo, nova pegperegova se moze montirati i bez pojasa, koliko uspjesno ovisi jako o mjesecevoj mjeni i zvjezdama, uostalom kao i sa postoljem.  :Razz: 

Toliko me puta nazivcira jer umremo dok se montira da neki sljedeci put stane ko ukopana od prve.

JAKO je vazno isprobati ju u autu prije kupnje!

----------


## leonisa

> leo, nova pegperegova se moze montirati i bez pojasa, koliko uspjesno ovisi jako o mjesecevoj mjeni i zvjezdama, uostalom kao i sa postoljem. 
> 
> Toliko me puta nazivcira jer umremo dok se montira da neki sljedeci put stane ko ukopana od prve.
> 
> JAKO je vazno isprobati ju u autu prije kupnje!


tnx!
vidis nisam to znala. a vec sam skoro digla paniku kako bez postolja.... :/ 
 :Kiss:

----------


## miomao

Pozdrav! Vidim da tema nije dosta dugo aktivna ali se nadam da ce se naci netko tko ce mi odgovoriti. 
Imamo Peg Perego Uno kolica uz koja bi trebala nabaviti AS. Mene zanima jel uz Uno ide samo Primo Viaggio SIP model koji navodno nije kompatibilan sa PP isofixom ili ide i ova novija AS Primo Viaggio Trifix??
Hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

odgovor ćeš najbolje dobiti na stranicama proizvođača

----------


## Smokvica.

> Pozdrav! Vidim da tema nije dosta dugo aktivna ali se nadam da ce se naci netko tko ce mi odgovoriti. 
> Imamo Peg Perego Uno kolica uz koja bi trebala nabaviti AS. Mene zanima jel uz Uno ide samo Primo Viaggio SIP model koji navodno nije kompatibilan sa PP isofixom ili ide i ova novija AS Primo Viaggio Trifix??
> Hvala na odgovorima


ja sam imala uno i trifix, kompatibilni su  :Wink:

----------


## nevenera

imamo peg perego tri fix
damjan sad ima 14 mj, hoda, ima oko 11-12 kg (ne znam točno)
i dalje ga vozim u jaju
dosta mi ljudi kaže da ju je prerastao
no ima još 2-3 prsta do vrha, kad mu povučem guzu dolje, ima i više
sljedeća as koju imam je chicco proxima, koma mi je, i htjela bih još neko vrijeme ga držati u jaju ako je moguće
jel ispravno da mu guzu povučem skroz do one donje kopče?

----------


## daddycool

guza mora biti u najdubljoj točci
pretpostavljam da povlačenje guze prema kopči savija leđa a to baš nije dobro

----------


## nevenera

da, nije u najdubljoj točki pa sam ga prebacila ipak u sljedeću as, a to je chicco proxima s kojom nisam ni malo zadovoljna

----------


## tina55

evo izašla je nova peg perego autosjedalica Primo Viaggio SL koja je proglašena najboljom na testiranjima 2013. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4765778&type=3

----------


## Ma-ar

Da podignem malo temu- imam pp

----------


## Ma-ar

Da podignem malo temu- imam pp primo viaggio sl as. Beba mi ima 4 mj. Znam da joj guza mora biti u najdubljoj tocki as. Nikakve podloske nisam vadila is as. I ako je tako stavim ona mi previse okomito sjedi. I glava joj nije u naslonu tj ne dira naslon. Takodjer su joj remencici odostraga previse nisko. Molila bi za pomoc mama koj imaju iskustva sa tom as kako pravilno staviti bebu. Na kojoj razini odostraga mora biti kopca? Najnizoj imi najvisoj? Ako je malenu potegnem malo dolje prema kopci nece linijom ledja dirati as a to niti nije dobro. Kad bi barem mogla otici ngdje na provjeru as (rijeka ili zg su mi daleko) tj. Vidjeti kakav video ili slicno da znam kako se pravilno smjesta beba. Imam i isofix bazu tako da mi to nije problem (vezivanje) samo smjestanje djeteta.

----------


## Beti3

Ovdje se poprilično dobro vidi kako se stavlja beba u tu stolicu.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GKBPHpzA6E

Ne bebu privući prema kopči. Guza mora biti u najdubljem dijelu. Imali smo tu stolicu, sa isofix bazom i bila je jako dobra.

----------


## Ma-ar

Hvala pogledat cu video

----------


## Ma-ar

Pogledala sam video, medjutim tu najvise pokazuju vezivanje. To mi nije problem kad imam isofix bazu. Na svakom videu samo smjeste djete u as, veliko vec, kao i na ovome. Zanima me u kojoj razini joj idu remencici? I dali joj glava mora biti u sredini ovog naslona koji se moze regulirati?

----------


## Ma-ar

Da li si vadila jastucic ispod guze?

----------


## S2000

Mozes li procjeniti pod kojim kutem su djetetova ledja u odnosu na tlo?
Da li ste pokusali ucvrstiti sjedalicu bez isofixa, dakle pojasom auta. 
Nekad su sjedala auta pod kutem, a uz isofix bazu se tesko regulira kut sjedalice i problem moze biti kada je sjedalica preokomito postavljena, umjesto da je pod 45 stupnjeva za malu bebu.

Remenje za tu grupu sjedalice treba izlaziti u razini ramena ili malo ispod (nikako iznad ramena).

----------


## Ma-ar

Nisam probala. Imamo polo 2007.g. Neznam tocno za kut. Ali mi se cini ok. Znam da mora biti 45-60 stupnjeva. Beba mi sad ima 4 mj. Remencici su 2-3 prsta debljine ispod razine ramena. To mi se cini puno. s2000 jel mogu dobiti tvoj private mail pa da ti posaljem par slika (vidim po ostalim postovima da se kuzis u as) pa da vidis detalje kako beba sjedi u as?

----------


## S2000

Imas pp .

Ne znam od kud si, ali najbolje rjesenje bi vam bio rodin pregled autosjedalica ukoliko ga uskoro bude u vasoj blizini.

Sto se tice pojaseva sjedalice, probajte ih dignuti za jednu razinu u visi utor. Ukoliko tad pojas autosjedalice bude izlazio iznad razine ramena-znaci da je previsoko pa vratite na staro na nize.

----------

